# -



## VasiaHKKI (15 Янв 2013)

-


----------



## eXi (16 Янв 2013)

Ситуация 1 в 1. С Супером я смирился. Когда первый раз открыл посмотреть на голоса, они были полностью покрыты какойто золотистой пылью, блеском, на что никто не смог дать ответа. мол это какая то у них там формула воска.
Жаль только что этот корпус очень быстро убивается. За пол года очень много заметно царапин при бережном использовании.
Недавно Вигнони вовсе удивил. Перенес его из холодного класса в теплый, потерялась компрессия, сместилась механика. Пришлось везти к мастеру. Зимой , с холода, без предварительного разогрева, многие голоса не отвечают. 
Так что за что купили теперь то и получаем.


----------



## garmonist (16 Янв 2013)

eXi писал:


> Перенес его из холодного класса в теплый, потерялась компрессия, сместилась механика. Пришлось везти к мастеру. Зимой , с холода, без предварительного разогрева, многие голоса не отвечают.


А как поведёт себя концертный баян Fantini? Может кото встречался с такой проблемкой? :russian_:


----------

